# mk3 vr6 oil filter housing bolt 36mm??



## necko45 (Sep 8, 2008)

hey folks i have put off the fact that i need the proper size socket to change my oil/filter .. on the oil filter housing, is that large bolt a 36mm? thats what i have heard... just trying to make sure, so i dont have to be returning sockets left and right lol


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: mk3 vr6 oil filter housing bolt 36mm?? (necko45)*

yes it is


----------

